# Sentra 02 Hand Brake cable Adjustment ?



## PaulS (Dec 15, 2006)

Just purchased a 02 GXE sentra for my daughter. The brakes checked out and there OK but the hand brake needs to be completely pulled back to engage. Is there a simple adjustment to tighten the cable? Thanks

Paul


----------

